# Penile irrigation evacuation and injection CPT



## bill2doc (Mar 28, 2013)

Can some one help with CPT codes for this pls...

Pt prepped and draped in standard fashion. Penile ABG obtained.  18 guage needle was inserted in the 3 o'clock position at the base of the penis, also was evacuated. Penis irrigated with normal saline; subsequently 500 mcg of Neo-Synephrine was slowly injected. Pt tolerated injection well. Vitals stable. There was partial response after injection however the penile rigidity returned after a period of 15 min. 500mcg of Neo Synephrine was repeated. Again there was pressure response after several minutes and tumescence returned to previous state.  The Neo Synephrine was repeated a total of four times however only temporary partial response.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 4, 2013)

Does 54220 fit your sceniaro?


----------

